
Ask HN: Has Meteor grown up? - theknight
Early in the days, there were a number of questions regarding Meteor. Will it scale, how secure it is etc. etc. Do people think it has finally grown up and addressed some of the early issues?
======
fimdomeio
Security is been addressed long time ago. When you create a new project it
comes with a insecure plugin, for fast development. You just have to disable
it for normal operation. The main pain points when I last tried it were the
lack of support for other dbs, having it's own package system which means
everything as to be repackaged for meteor and the struggle inside the comunity
between switching to react or keeping the old much simpler templating engine.
It might be interesting to read what the rethinkdb is doing with the database
and with horizon, since to me it looks that they are in a way trying to fix
some of meteor down sides.

------
proyb2
Have you asked at Meteor discussion forum as there are active community?

Are you comfortable using either React or Angular?

You will probably more concern on running Meteor on mobile devices if you're
talking about scaling, you might consider Swift and Android Studio, I didn't
go further with Meteor due to mobile experience that Swift can provide native
experience and running as a web framework like what Meteor does.

Other concern is the architecture, I couldn't explore the internal working in
Meteor.js due to some difficulty in understanding the concept. That was a
factor I moving to Swift as well.

